# Full Backup Server FreeBSD 9.3 to other server



## MhmodHanafi (Apr 29, 2016)

I am not familiar with FreeBSD 9.3. 

I need simple steps to backup full server to other new one.


----------



## kpa (Apr 29, 2016)

UFS or ZFS? If it's UFS you can use the advice from here:

http://www.wonkity.com/~wblock/docs/html/backup.html


----------

